
SISC - Scheme Interpreter Written in Java - soundsop
http://sisc-scheme.org/
======
berlinbrown
How dare ye. You stole my link from reddit. Actually SISC is a well known in
the jvm community. I really shouldn't have posted it there either.

------
soundsop
You're supposed to be able to get an online REPL on this page: <http://sisc-
scheme.org/sisc-online.php>, but it didn't work for me (Firefox 3).

~~~
ricree
Seems to be back up now.

